# Monosolenium tenerum



## metfan581 (Aug 19, 2005)

Does any one know anything about: *Monosolenium tenerum*

"For some time Tropica has been selling a plant known as “Pellia”, which has now been renamed Monosolenium tenerum." 

















How does it grow...Is it a good biginner plant...Conditions for life...I would like to have a plant that looks like the first picture...How do you accomplish that...

Thanks,
metfan581


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I had it for a while a bit over a year ago. I actually kinda liked it (though many don't like its 'invasive' nature). You can see some of my commentary here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...um-aka-pellia-aka-pelia.html?highlight=pellia


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I think it is pretty, but a lot like riccia it breaks off and floats around and requires some cleanup....


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> ...and floats around...


I think stating that it 'sinks' around would be more appropriate  ! If it floated like typical Riccia, cleanup wouldn't be to cumbersome. But, trying to pick bits and pieces from hidden sections of the substrate can be more challenging.

And, it's not that I don't like the plant....but just for full disclosure!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a clump of it, very nice clump, sitting in front of my DIY CO2 in my little tank. After I recharged the CO2 it filled up with bubbles and is now floating at the top. Arg! 

I have a bit of moss growing in mine to hold it together. It is pretty delicate and breaks easily. To grow it like the pictures use reduced flow, high light, and ample CO2 and ferts. The nicest specimen I have came from a small piece that settled on some driftwood in these conditions. I didn't even know it was there until I split up my A. coffeafolia.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

i got some from one of these online aquatic plant stores once. the 'pellia' that came was pretty much brown already and it looked like some haggard java moss. i dont think it was the real stuff. anyways, i tied it to a rock and sank it in the tank to see what would happen. yeah it just got more brown and died. it was like, stringy looking, and not very appealing at all. not like the pictures i've seen of it.


----------



## metfan581 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you all...


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

I think Monosolenium is rather nice, but it sure is annoying since it breaks up so easily. That's why I prefer "Süßwassertang", it grows about the same way, but is softer and stays in a clump better than Monosolenium. 

Monosolenium isn't really demanding and it is beautiful when it grows in a lush clump. So it's a good choice if you don't lose your patience with plants easily.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

OOoh rain- I've never seen that before - how COOOOL! 

I wonder if that's available in the states anywhere...


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> OOoh rain- I've never seen that before - how COOOOL!
> 
> I wonder if that's available in the states anywhere...


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/33061-lots-reddies-greenie-free-ship.html


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

I have this in my low-tech shrimp tank. I keep it away from my filter current and it has gone from a 2" x 2" square to about 4" x 8" it has managed to stay well formed. I dont does anything either. It sucks if you have a current.


----------



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

I love this plant, I'm stuck with the name Pellia, its more convinient to say then mono...blah. A warning that once you have it, you can never get rid of it, tiny chunks will remain and gets quite annyoing when you are aquascaping. I remember selling it all away for some vacation money, when I came back...it regrew twice as much. Grows well with co2, grows slow and stringy without co2, it seems to grow best when lying against something. Pellia will grow sideways and even on top of itself, so it must be trim or lower portion will die off.Try tying them to driftwood, it will look very nice. Btw, Subwassertang looks nicer, slower growing and less invasive,but very rare in the states, I had mine imported all the way from italy but it was well worth it.









Like my Afro?


----------



## metfan581 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks again all,
wow i would really like ot get my hands on some "Süßwassertang"

oceanaqua - it looks like you have a lot on your hands ...would you like to send any my way...lol


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That picture is of Monosolenium tenerum, isn't it Oceanaqua? 

It does not look like the Susswassertang I have. The plant has too much of a thallus. Susswassertang is rounder. 

Mike

*(NO! It is not for sale at this time! So please don't ask!)*


----------



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

Its a picture of Monosolenium tenerum. Sorry for not stating it. My subwassertang is rounder and it would took forever for me to grow my subwassertang that big. And Metfan581, I'll give you a sample for free, send me your address.


----------



## metfan581 (Aug 19, 2005)

oceanaqua said:


> Its a picture of Monosolenium tenerum. Sorry for not stating it. My subwassertang is rounder and it would took forever for me to grow my subwassertang that big. And Metfan581, I'll give you a sample for free, send me your address.


That would be great...I would really appericate it...


----------



## metfan581 (Aug 19, 2005)

oceanaqua-
I just got the ebvolope today...
It arived all healthy
I put it down on the gravel and put some gravel on top to anchor it down
thanks,
metfan581

(i would have pmed you but ur inbox is full)


----------

